# Blue Tongue 5th Series By Element Mods



## Alex (19/6/14)

Packaging almost never deserves an honorable mention when discussing mods, but the BT‘s packaging is an exception. Before you even get a chance to gaze upon the BT mod for the first time, you’ll notice the creative case in which it is stored. Harry, from Element Mods, sourced wooden boxes and, with a little drilling and engraving, managed to transform these boxes into an ideal container for the BT mod and included BT Atomizer. Each box features an Element Mods logo engraved into the top face, a swivel lid, and two storage compartments for both the atomizer and device. Not only does this make an incredibly protective and efficient case, but it also ties in nicely with the Element Mods ‘nature’ motif.






The BT 5th Series mod is based on the tried and true Tree of Life design, but what makes it so special is the metal it is made from. Each component that falls under the BT 5th Series is constructed from a solid bar of Blue Tongue Damascus steel, hence the name ‘Blue Tongue.’ Any form of Damascus steel is luxurious and incredibly expensive, but Blue Tongue Damascus is forged using a proprietary method, making it even more exotic. When asked why he chose to go with Damascus, specifically the Blue Tongue variety, Harry said, “Damascus is just so intriguing because of the way it looks and the patterns you can get out of it. Most Damascus is made out of carbon steel and stainless, but the series I use is composed out of two different forms of stainless steel, so you can actually use it for the drip caps and drip tips as well. There’s no carbon in it so it won’t rust.”








In addition to the natural beauty of Blue Tongue Damascus steel, the BT 5th Series has a few attractive man made appointments as well. Parallel lines are engraved up the length of the battery tube in a swirling pattern. These add a simple, yet stunning aesthetic to the device which makes it stand out from others, regardless of what angle it is viewed. True to Element Mods style, each device’s serial number and ‘5th’ are engraved on the internal side of the switch, while the Element Mods logo is engraved in the outer side of the switch and on the face of the custom mouthpiece.












The BT 5th Series does not just include a mod, but also comes with a matching atomizer and mouthpiece. At its core, the atomizer is an Elm dripper that is encased in a Blue Tongue Damascus steel top cap. The BT mod is truly a piece of art by itself, but when paired with the BT atomizer and custom Damascus mouthpiece it becomes a vaping hardware masterpiece. This is one of those items that will be noticed by anyone who comes in contact with it, vaper or not.













*Specifications: BT Mod*
• Manufactured in Southern California by Element Mods
• Mechanical Device
• Constructed from Blue Tongue Damascus Steel
• Solid Copper Contacts
• Telescopic Positive Contact
• Reverse-Threaded Locking Ring
• Serialized
• Laser Engravings: Element Mods logo on switch, Series name (“5th”) on inner surface of switch, Serial number on inner surface of switch
• Dedicated Battery Tube: 18490 Battery
• Diameter: 22mm
• Finish: Machined Blue Tongue Damascus Steel
• 510 Connector
• Atomizer Airflow System Integrated into the Top Cap
*Specifications: BT Atomizer*
• Manufactured in California by Element Mods
• Atomizer Constructed from Solid Stainless Steel
• Top Cap Constructed from Solid Blue Tongue Damascus Steel
• Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer
• Diameter: 22mm
• Hybrid Connector for BT Mod, Tree of Life, and Ember by Element Mods
• Tri-Post Design
• Removable Negative Posts
• Adjustable Airflow
• Removable Top Cap Lid for Access to Atomizer Deck without Removing Top Cap
• Recessed Drip Well
• Telescopic Copper Contact
• Finish: Machined Blue Tongue Damascus Steel
• Includes: Custom Blue Tongue Mouthpiece Engraved with Element Mods Logo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

Wow, that is a thing of beuty, and it comes in a thing of beuty!!! I'm in love

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## thekeeperza (19/6/14)

WOW anything made with Damascus steel is just awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (19/6/14)

I absolutely love this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/14)

Now that is a little on the cool side of things!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (19/6/14)

Fookin stunning!


----------



## Riaz (19/6/14)

beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (19/6/14)

Beauty! But I'd love it more if it was folded damascus, those loops and lines look too perfect


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Beauty! But I'd love it more if it was folded damascus, those loops and lines look too perfect


 
Now your just being difficuld

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek (19/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Now your just being difficuld


No I'm not, I just know what looks good to me, folded damascus >>> regular damascus


----------



## crack2483 (19/6/14)

Beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek (19/6/14)

If it looked like this 



I would be selling kidneys

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> No I'm not, I just know what looks good to me, folded damascus >>> regular damascus


 
Just admid it looks stunning... 

or this will be your fait when I get to Tzaneen


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/6/14)

shut up an take my

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek (19/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Just admid it looks stunning...
> 
> or this will be your fait when I get to Tzaneen


I not saying it doesn't look good, I think it's beautiful, just saying it could look even better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I not saying it doesn't look good, I think it's beautiful, just saying it could look even better.


 

hahaha good boy


----------



## Alex (19/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I not saying it doesn't look good, I think it's beautiful, just saying it could look even better.


Just for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/6/14)

I saw the video put out by VapeRev on that mod. It's very Unique.
Waaaaaaa China..... clone that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wca (19/6/14)

That is just beautiful!!! Would def sell a kidney for that. Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (19/6/14)

That just SUCKS DIESEL - I love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

johan said:


> That just SUCKS DIESEL - I love it!


 
So true

Ps: Love the new Avator @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (19/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> So true
> 
> Ps: Love the new Avator @johan


 
Me too, kicks butt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (19/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> So true
> 
> Ps: Love the new Avator @johan


 
@Alex and your ideas, I had to change

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

